# صور اجزاء محرك السيارة



## محمد حسن نصر (5 أغسطس 2007)

*اجزاء محرك السيارة **

​*





*المكبس - بستون *​*

*




​ 




​ 
*عمود المرفق *​*

*




​ 
*راس المحرك *​*

*




​ 
*سكبة محرك *​*

*




*صبابات الدخول و الخروج *​*

*




​ 
*الحدافة - الفراويل *​*

*




​ 

*محرك عامودي *​*

*


 

*محرك افقي *​*

*


 
*محرك شكل *​*

*
*V *​*

*




​


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور والله...............الف مليون شكرا


----------



## do3a2rose (6 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا 


ومفيد جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (6 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز 
هنا تعجز الاقلام عن التعبير
خبرة مكتملة 
ملف معلم ينبئ عن معلم خبير
نسال الله لك مزيد العلم و المعرفة


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (6 أغسطس 2007)

*في الحقيقة هناك ثلاث انواع مختلفة من المحركات تستعمل في السيارات .

النوع الاول :

Inline : الاسطوانات مرتبة على شكل خط متتالي 






النوع الثاني :

V : وتكون الاسطوانات مرتبة على وجهين بينهم زاوية






النوع الثالث :

Flat : ( ايضا يعرف بالوضعية الافقية ) وتكون الاسطوانات مرتبة على وجهين متعاكسين للمحرك 







على سبيل المثال لو وجد محرك 6 اسطوانات ( inline ) , محرك 6 اسطوانات ( flat ) , محرك 6 اسطوانات (V-6 ) . لو قمت ببناء هذه المحركات الثلاثة المكونة من 6 اسطوانات على نفس المواصفات - نفس الازاحة (displacement ) , نفس الصمامات (valves ) , نفس الفلتر (intake ) 
ونفس نظام عادم الدخان (exhaust ) .... الخ – سوف يكون الاداء تقريبا واحد ومتشابه لحد ما .

على اي حال هناك عدة فروقات بين هذه المحركات في الاستعمال . وهذه بعض الفروقات :

• محرك ( inline ) طويل وضيق . في السيارات الصغيرة بالتحديد , وجود محرك طويل وضيق بفسح المجال لغطاء قصير متوافق مع حجم السيارة . ولكن اعدادت محرك ال ( inline ) قد تجعل نظام التبريد الهوائي (air-cooled engine) للمحرك غير مرن .
• المحرك المسطّح ( Flat ) طويل وعريض . وهذه المواصفات تمنحه جاذبية منخفضة في المركز .
• المحرك على شكل حرف ( V ) هو وسط بين النوعين السابقين . وشكله اقرب الى المكعب .
• المحرك على شكل ( inline ) يحتاج الى نصف عدد الأعمدة (camshafts) الذي يحتاجها المحرك على شكل حرف ( V ) 
• كل شكل من اشكال المحركات يحتاج الى كمية مختلفة من المعدن فنجد احد هذه المحركات اخف من الاخر
• لكل محرك تكلفة مختلفة عند التصنيع 

ومصممون السيارات يختارون نوع المحرك حسب العديد من الخيارات المختلفة , وهذه الخيارات تتضمن التكلفة , والمساحة المتوفرة تحت غطاء المحرك , ومتطلبات الموقع , وتسهيلات التصينع , والنسبة بين القوة والوزن .
​


المصدر : موقع howstuffworks الشهير

عند زيارة الموقع يمكن رؤية الصورة متحركة



*


----------



## medo66800 (11 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ محمد حسن اشكرك على كل مواضيعك الممتازة 
ومستنيين منك اكتر


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (10 فبراير 2008)

موضوع جميل بارك الله فيك
والى الأمام


----------



## م. سيزور (10 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله في عمرك وجهدك ونفع بك


----------



## أبو مخلص (11 فبراير 2008)

الف الف شر


----------



## مراكب الشوق (11 فبراير 2008)

تسلم ع الصووووور الرائعه 

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (11 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على الصور والى الأمام


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (11 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع بالفعل صور جميلة وحلوة


----------



## سمسموني (11 فبراير 2008)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## وينك يالزعيم (8 مارس 2010)

*تمام يا باشا*​


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع 

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## ميادة (12 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع وصور اروع ياريت نشوف صور تانيه لاجزاء اخري في السيارة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
هل يوجد لدى احد ما صور لتركيب هذه القطع متحركة؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## egole (21 مارس 2010)




----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا بارك الله لك في مجهودك هذا 0 مع تحياتي


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (22 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## الليبي 5 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم ع الصووووور الرائعه 

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

